# Reef ready rimless tanks?



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

Looking for a 120G reef ready rimless tank.

Aqua Inspiration in Scarborough doesn't seem to carry that size nor do they seem to have reef ready tanks.

Google yielded glasscages.com (too many horrible stories) and deep blue aquarium (the rimless edge series doesn't come in 120G).

Not sure where I should be looking.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Not my ad, but this tank is stunning... And an absolute steal.

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32873

(PS: welcome to the forum!)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or this!  very nice tank and not my ads

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33752

welcome to the forum too!


----------



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

Those tanks look fantastic guys, I'd be interested but I'm rather keen on getting a 48x24x24 tank with an overflow in the middle. Being pretty finicky.. as I should be 

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

If you're looking for custom/new, then there's a few places that spring to mind (and in no particular order):

Miracles (Orangeville)
North American Fish Breeders (Scarborough)
Advanced Reef Aquatics (Milton)

They should all be able to help.

FWIW, My new (to me) 75G starfire (3 sides) rimless tank was made for the original owner by John @ NAFB. I didn't specifically seek out a "NAFB tank", circumstances just lead me that way.

Good luck, and post your build!


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

The tanks from advanced reef aquatics are actually made by Atlas Tank works, quotes can be had by visiting www.atlastankworks.com


----------



## hempmilk (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you guys, this is the information I was after.


----------



## meander (Jan 16, 2012)

Miracles made me a custom ~100 gallon rimless with starfire front glass. Great experience working directly with them, great tank, totally happy.


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

hempmilk said:


> Looking for a 120G reef ready rimless tank.
> 
> Aqua Inspiration in Scarborough doesn't seem to carry that size nor do they seem to have reef ready tanks.
> 
> ...


Were you able to find your tank....I'm looking for a custom 72"x30"x24" myself.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Check my sig line


----------

